# Portsmouth Site / CL required



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Hello

Can anyone recommend a site or CL with hookup for 2 nights this coming Mon and Tue within spitting distance of Portsmouth?

I found this place in Gosport http://www.kingfisher-caravan-park.co.uk/ but the reviews arent great and its still £17 per night in December. Has anyone stayed there.

We are hoping to do HMS Victory and the Spinnaker tower on Tuesday. We have a scooter so the Gosport site looks within riding distance via the ferry. Any more than 5 miles and we will probably have to take the van in as its too cold to be hammering along far on the bike!

cheers
BD


----------



## Happycampers (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi Barry, We stayed at Kingfisher park for 4 nights in July, not a bad site, shower block could do with some TLC. There is a clubhouse onsite and the restaurant does some well priced food. There's a bus stop right outside the gates into Gosport to get the ferry over to Portsmouth. You can walk down to a caf'e on the solent through the static homes at the back of the site and there's also a pub just down the road,if your that way inclined, all in all for a couple of nights it's not to bad.
If you go enjoy your stay 
Nigel


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

Don't think you can beat the Southsea Caravan Park (Eastney) for handy access to Pompey - take the #15 bus from opposite to Spar goes right past Gunwharf Quay (Spinnaker Tower) and HMS Warrior - of course if you've got a bus pass then its free - tee hee

Full site details can be found on Southsea New Year Rally entry -Home page.

Good Luck

Harry


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks guys

Good to see a MHfacts endorsment for Kingfisher so might use them. I called Southsea and initially they quoted me £29 a night!!! I only want to park there I dont want a time share. She quickly offered me a special offer of £19.99. Still too much IMO. So I have emailed them telling them I am a MHF member and Caravan Club member to see if they can improve on it. If not I will probably book the other site. I know I am being tight but I just dont like paying top wack for campsites. If there was a handy CL nearby I would have booked one but there isnt any nearby within biking distance anyway.

I will be interested to see if they reply. I would. surely £15 a night when they are probably empty is better than nothing at all.

Cheers
BD


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Coulstock is right, Southsea Leisure Park is much more convenient for access into Portsmouth. Unfortunately it's even more expensive. 8O

Kingfisher would be OK but you would have to either get a bus or take the scooter into Gosport then take the ferry over to Portsmouth every time.

I'm not aware of any other sites or CLs within easy reach of Portsmouth.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

The Kingfisher one is right next to the school field where CCC used to do a temp hol site - it seemed very busy when we stopped there in August 07 (?) . A good position for a short walk to Stokes bay beach - and you can park motorhomes in most of the parking areas facing the Solent. Easy bus or on the scooter to Gosport from the ferry across to Pompey.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I kind of like the idea of going on the ferry with the bike so may opt for the Kingfisher site. Just hope the weather is kinder than it has been!!

Regards
Barry


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Barry

There are a couple of sites that come under Fareham

Mr Lutman
Carefree Nurseries
Brownwich Lane
Fareham
PO14 4NY
Tel 01329 842297

They have hardstanding pitches and electric, nothing else there though but you can just see the Solent over the hedge :lol: was about £9 per night in 07 when we stayed there open all year. I think you can get a bus from the main road into Gosport from there or is about a 20 min drive to Gosport from site and catch ferry over to Portsmouth. You can park motorhome in Gosport lorry park all day I think well we have :lol:

Or there is

Drove Lea Farm
Mill Lane,
Tichfield
Farenham
Hants
PO15 5DX
Tel 01329 841864
Drove Lea Farm

Grass pitches and electric open all year was about £7.50 per night plus electric which was a meter thingy.

Jacquie


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I've stayed a Carefree Nurseries before. Have a look at the CC web site under Fareham. Its a bit further west than Kingfisher but is a very good CL with hardstanding and electrics.

peedee


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Oh snap Peedee :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Jac


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks folks

I just spoke to Carefree and they have availability but with the weather like it is it might just be a bit far out for us. I think their access is down a narrow lane which is bumpy and if its icy on the bike it might not be much fun. Havent heard back from Southsea so will probably book Kingfisher.

cheers
BArry


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

I stayed here last year nice little CL and cheap

M. J. Camp, Lower Tye Farm, Copse Lane, Hayling Island P011 ORQ [Tel:~023 9246 3244] 1ac, wc, batt, el pts, VS, vintage vehicles, fishing 1m, sandy beach 2½m, open all year,

There is a pedestrian ferry across the river, And you are allowed to take a scooter on it

Alan H


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Fatalhud said:


> I stayed here last year nice little CL and cheap
> 
> M. J. Camp, Lower Tye Farm, Copse Lane, Hayling Island P011 ORQ [Tel:~023 9246 3244] 1ac, wc, batt, el pts, VS, vintage vehicles, fishing 1m, sandy beach 2½m, open all year,
> 
> ...


Alan!

You are a Star!!! nice one thanks. Just called the chap at the farm and they have electric like you said and he confirmed we can take the bike on the ferry like you said. All for the princely sum of £6 per night! Booked straight away.

I love CL's so I cant thank you enough. I did come across a few on the Island but ruled them out because it looked too far and I didnt realise you could take the bike on the ferry. Also on the CC site it doesnt show that CL as having EHU but they do obviously.

Many thanks Alan and everyone else of course.

Regards
Barry


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

All part of the service, thanks :wink: :wink: 

Alan H


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

The best bits to visit are:

Gunwharf Quays
Spinnaker tower
Sealife Centre
D Day museum
Mary Rose, RN Museum, Victory & Warrior (Dockyard)

Fort Nelson (Fareham)
Explosion (Gosport)
Submarine Museum (Gosport)

Dont bother with going shopping in Portsmouth - its rubbish

Enjoy

Andy


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks for the advice, thats a lot to see!!!

Not big into shopping anyway but I still have to get Mrs D a pressy.

The only plans are to see HMS Victory but will check out the others on your list if there is time. we are only going to have all day Tuesday as wont arrive until early evening on Monday and then we are getting the early ferry to the Isle of Wight on Wednesday. If its really good we can always come back for New Year.

Mind you thats all assuming we actually get away. Just been into Barnard Castle for a curry takeaway and some beer and got caught in a blizzard. Its only 7 miles away but it took me an hour to get there and back.

Just hope the snow clears for Monday morning!

Cheers
BD


----------



## jocie (Dec 24, 2006)

Can I just add that in my humble opinion if you were only able to visit one thing in the Portsmouth Historic Dockyard it should be the Warrior.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

jocie said:


> Can I just add that in my humble opinion if you were only able to visit one thing in the Portsmouth Historic Dockyard it should be the Warrior.


Thanks for that. Any reason why? I think you can get a pass for them all but I dont know if we will have time to see everything

Cheers
BD


----------

